

Ask HN: Is there other language that allows inline machine code? - yn

The language here(www.vttoth.com/w.htm) can do something like this:<p><pre><code>  write := 0x8B55, 0x8BEC, 0x085E, 0x4E8B, 0x8B04, 0x0656, 0x00B8,
           0xCD40, 0x7321, 0x3102, 0x8BC0, 0x5DE5, 0x90C3

  _() :=
  {
      write(1, "Hello, World!\r\n", 15)
  }
</code></pre>
Is there other?
======
davidw
I think GCC can do this, but it's certainly not part of C.

~~~
mooism2
MSVC can do this as well, as can many other C compilers I think.

